# What is this!



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll post this here to see if anyone goes through the same or has any idea what the hell is happening to me.....

This sucks. I can't even tell if I'm slowly getting better or just getting use to this hell on top of me. Some stuff are slowly fading. Like the existence thoughts and the hyper awareness but I mean VERY slowly and I still feel horrific and like I'm stuck in a bubble. Does this intense dream vision ever go away? It's horrific. I also cant even explain these weird attacks. Are they panic or not!?. I just don't get. I could be fine and all of a sudden I get this rush and my vision zooms and gets brury and all of a sudden I feel like my soul is leaving my body and I'm watching myself from up top and my body goes numb and I'm just a walking pair of eyes. And those send me right back to full Dp/dr symptoms. Which sucks because some haven't gone away at all. So yeah I don't know what those attacks are but I know that they have me VERY traumatized and in fear all day long for almost 6 months now. It's pure hell
According to Dr. Google these are dissociative seizures.. FML


----------



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

I can relate to what you're going through and it is scary sometimes but it gets better. You have to try to distract yourself, like for me I knit, draw, paint, write and just do whatever I can to keep busy. It's not always easy but you'll get through this. I also have out of body experiences but what helps me when I feel that way is breathing exercises.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Yes it goes symptoms fade or go away

The out of body attacks are a dissociative feeling 
Seizures can cause similar feelings have you seen a neurologist ?

Thing is when we are anxious we search for a cause for our symptoms because we cant believe its anxiety causing it .

I know what your going though ive told you before , that i get those totaly bizarre out a body feelings .
Like you these eposides will come out of the blue no trigger , I had one last night in bed no reason I was relaxed .
Yes it scares me i feel odd and confused but i ignore it and it goes away.

Some times it can feel very intense and on top of the out a body feeling i have other dissociative feelings , such as my thoughts feel out off my body like next too me BIZZARE HEY , like im floating , like im being removed from life removed from my soul , my hearing is muffled , my vision becomes tunnel and the sides of my vision becomes dark , everything in my world is strange like im in a bubble or water .

It does go away 
Have you ended up getting on meds ? 
How did you go with the natural meds ?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Yes it goes symptoms fade or go away
> 
> The out of body attacks are a dissociative feeling
> Seizures can cause similar feelings have you seen a neurologist ?
> ...


I been reading a lot and I think those are dissociative seizures. I see a new psychiatrist this week and I'm praying he knows better. The natural stuff is not working. I don't think I can beat this without real medication


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

colleen1994 said:


> I can relate to what you're going through and it is scary sometimes but it gets better. You have to try to distract yourself, like for me I knit, draw, paint, write and just do whatever I can to keep busy. It's not always easy but you'll get through this. I also have out of body experiences but what helps me when I feel that way is breathing exercises.


Are you taking any medications?


----------



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

No I don't take medication but I have tried magnesium supplements and also fish oil, I also started taking vitamins.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hoping cat 
A nuelogoist would diagnosis seizures not mental health dr 
They would need to do a brain test thing sorry i forget what its called .
Also migraine can cause dissociation episodes google that , do you have a history of bad headaches or migraines?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Migraines can be silent to which means no head pain but the aura before .
Migraine is very complex its not just a headache its a neurological disorder. 
I use to suffer migraine chroinc , I still get them and it makes me feel dreamy like dp dreamy also other symptoms.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

you know, u should be like, give me all u got, give me this alien attack, see if i die, and when u dont, u be like dp YOU'S IS A BIACH


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Oh and I'm sorry the natural stuff hadn't helped sucks


----------

